# Conditioning



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

hi,
I need to get the does and the buck condition, what feeds / grains will help them get a shiny coat, condition, and build muscle (not put on fat) thanks for reading!! :shades:


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Conditioning is fat. :greengrin: 

But if you're looking to build muscle be sure to feed something with a high percentage of protein. I normally feed 16% protein. BOSS will help give your goats a glossy coat but is high in fat so feed it only in small amounts. Calf Manna is a good supplement if you can't find a feed with high enough protein. Also probiotics like fastrack help your goats dgiest their feed better and will help.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

> Conditioning is fat
> 
> 
> badnewsboers said:
> ...


----------



## badnewsboers (May 9, 2008)

Another thing a lot of people I know have had good luck with is drizzling vegetable or peanut oil over their feed.


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

thanks all, i have been running the buck with the cashmere wethers for 3 days and they seem to be getting strong and frisky, having lots o' fun. the buck actually seems to be building some muscle.


----------

